# lets see your labels?



## gaerwen

Id love to see what you all have for soap labels! I use till tape and a mailing label at the moment! I get compliments but I want kraft brown desperately! Thing is Ive no real logo and some of my bars I wrap vertically and some horizontally... maybe I should quit that, but prefer some to "stand up"!  Once I load a pic on my PC Ill post a couple.


----------



## Hazel

I don't use brown kraft so my attempt at labels won't help much since I use colors on a white background. But this idea might help you - I took my logo and cropped out the name of my business so I was left with a big white rectangular space. Then I set this as my background on a cigar band, type the name of my soap at the top (I have theme soap), then below that is the scent name, ingredients and weight. The fragrance name and most of the ingredients are in the white section. Then I took my logo and made it small and set it so when I wrap the soap, the logo is centered on the back. Instructions on how to help the soap last longer and business name are set vertically on the sides. You might be able to do something similar on brown kraft.

I tried to upload a pic of a label but it wouldn't let me. I need to take pictures of my soap. 

Have you googled for pics of soap labels? You might get some ideas that way. Also, Pinterest probably has images, too.


----------



## Lindy

Here are a couple of mine:


----------



## jadelilly

With labeling, I think it's fine for some to stand and some to lay, it adds variation in your display. Try to come up with similar looking design templates for each orientation/shape/size you need. Something you can tweak as you go to suit each design is useful. Coming from a design background, I would say as long as you maintain a similar look/feel and keep your logo consistant, it'll look great  
Don't have soap yet but here are some of my other products labeled...
I do want to try make some things with craft paper too. Just ordered some; waiting for it to get here so I can play with it!


----------



## snappyllama

Nice packaging guys!  

As a consumer, I totally judge a book by its cover - at least until I use it.  Attention to packaging details makes me think that the creator has taken time to consider every aspect of their product and hence it must be a better product.  I *know* that isn't always the case...

Packaging has to look particularly good if I plan on giving it as a gift. I'm a bit of a design snob, so if you've got comic sans or a bunch of mismatched design elements, I'm going to think you have bad taste and your product will be bad. I *know* that isn't always the case...

Above all, the branding just has to make sense and carry through the entire product line.  _Auntie Bertha's Homemade Goat Soap_ works with a old fashioned font and burlap background.  Silver glitter background and futura font - those belong to _Awesomesauce Soap Co_.


----------



## SplendorSoaps

This post is really timely.  I'm not selling my soap (yet - still learning and perfecting), but I have tons of soap that I'm really proud of that I want to give to friends and family over the holidays.  Right now I'm sitting here with some printout cigar bands, some sisal (natural fiber "twine"), and raffia with a big question mark on my face!  The examples I've seen so far are beautiful!



snappyllama said:


> Nice packaging guys!
> 
> As a consumer, I totally judge a book by its cover - at least until I  use it.  Attention to packaging details makes me think that the creator  has taken time to consider every aspect of their product and hence it  must be a better product.  I *know* that isn't always the case...
> 
> Packaging has to look particularly good if I plan on giving it as a  gift. I'm a bit of a design snob, so if you've got comic sans or a bunch  of mismatched design elements, I'm going to think you have bad taste  and your product will be bad. I *know* that isn't always the case...
> 
> Above all, the branding just has to make sense and carry through the entire product line.  _Auntie Bertha's Homemade Goat Soap_ works with a old fashioned font and burlap background.  Silver glitter background and futura font - those belong to _Awesomesauce Soap Co_.



I totally agree with you.  It's not "fair," but I think people (myself  included) will make a judgement call on a product within a split second  of looking at it - regardless of whether or not we've tried it!  I think  in some ways, branding is almost more important than the product when  it comes to getting people to give it a try.


----------



## TheOneWhoSoaps

This is my first trial with packaging. I can't find a supplier for stickers or boxes yet that won't charge me an arm and a leg, so I've made it all myself at the moment.


----------



## navigator9

If you're selling, it pays to read about branding. I never took a business course, and had very little idea what branding was, but found a lot of info online once I decided I would sell my soap. Branding plays a huge part in our perception of the products we buy. For anyone serious about selling, it pays to determine what your brand is, and then work from there.  Are your products rustic, upscale, spa-type, all natural, down-home-farmhouse, sophisticated, glitter-sprinkled neon cupcakes, or crunchy granola basic? Once you've got your brand figured out, it's a lot easier to know in which direction to take your labels.


----------



## Lindy

Branding will also determine how much you can sell your products for.  If you don't have a "look" that follows through your entire line, then you are not perceived as a professional and therefore cannot get the higher prices.


----------



## SoapNewb

I'm curious to see where this thread goes.  I'm still in the design/research phase but I'm trying to incorporate branding because I have no clue in which direction I want to go branding-wise.


----------



## Hilge

My package. All the scents have different colour stripes and name.


----------



## TheOneWhoSoaps

Hilge said:


> My package. All the scents have different colour stripes and name.



Is that Finnish I spot there?


----------



## Susie

TheOneWhoSoaps said:


> This is my first trial with packaging. I can't find a supplier for stickers or boxes yet that won't charge me an arm and a leg, so I've made it all myself at the moment.



Your brand is going to be Mockingbird Massage?  How is that going to work with soap?  Or lip balm?  I am not selling any products, but as a consumer, this would confuse me.

If you were to name it Mockingbird Products or some such, it would include all of your products.  Massage is just too limiting.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Susie said:


> Your brand is going to be Mockingbird Massage? How is that going to work with soap? Or lip balm? I am not selling any products, but as a consumer, this would confuse me.
> 
> If you were to name it Mockingbird Products or some such, it would include all of your products. Massage is just too limiting.


 
An interesting point.  Just raising the question of what having the word "massage" on the packaging will do to the whole soap/cosmetic thing?


----------



## Susie

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> An interesting point.  Just raising the question of what having the word "massage" on the packaging will do to the whole soap/cosmetic thing?



And that.  I had not thought about it, but yes, that would be a concern also.


----------



## lionprincess00

I will say, from the fact I am looking at it from a new soaper opinion having not attempted to start up shop...the name mockingbird massage, for me, sounds like they own a spa and put out their own products for sale outside their spa. Even though this isn't the case necessarily, it leaves the impression to me their business is in the beautifying and relaxation spa business, and they are selling spa like products. 

Just my impression at first glance.


----------



## Pixar

I use the name-tag material, print my name and company, the ingredients and then print with the color that matches my website www.sweetandsoapy.com  I still am working on the right type of packaging.. Any suggestions? I'm having an arts and crafts event on the 15 of November, have to make about 200 bars!


----------



## DWinMadison

*Here's a couple of cigar band templates I made for church*

The plan was to make soaps to give to visitors and/or sell in our gift shop for missions projects.  Each page prints on 8.5 x 11 cardstock and makes 4 labels.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

I love the print on the first one!

Although as a Brit, I can't help but think of a mental institution when I see the name :???:


----------



## Lindy

Totally in love with the first one.


----------



## coffeetime

Pixar said:


> I'm having an arts and crafts event on the 15 of November, have to make about 200 bars!



Um, are you doing CP? Because you have less than four weeks left.


----------



## DWinMadison

I decided to do a custom soap for 5 of our our friends' wives as a Christmas gift.  Here's the first.  This is a goat's milk/oatmeal/honey soap I made as the first of these for a  friend with skin sensitivity.  Each custom soap will be named and labeled for the recipient.


----------



## TheOneWhoSoaps

Susie said:


> Your brand is going to be Mockingbird Massage?  How is that going to work with soap?  Or lip balm?  I am not selling any products, but as a consumer, this would confuse me.
> 
> If you were to name it Mockingbird Products or some such, it would include all of your products.  Massage is just too limiting.



I study remedial massage therapy, and the idea is to have my own handmade retail side of things (I do soaps, diffusers, balms, massage blends) in my own massage practice to compliment the practical side of business.
I won't be looking to sell outside of my shop once it's established, so the name stamped on all products will show exactly where it can be purchased. Since a lot of the soaps I sell at the moment are used as gifts, it also helps to spread recognition of the brand and it's helping to increase client numbers already.

A lot of massage therapists only work part time, and if I don't have the clientele to work full time to begin with, I can spend a day or two a week concentrating on making the retail side of things, which may help to keep profits up in quiet times.

It is a little confusing at the moment, but I'm confident it will all work out.


----------



## Hilge

TheOneWhoSoaps said:


> Is that Finnish I spot there?



Yes it is! Well spotted


----------



## TheOneWhoSoaps

Hilge said:


> Yes it is! Well spotted



I'll be in Helsinki and Oulu next month!


----------



## Sagebrush

I use recycled paper cigar bands (colors vary, but mostly earth tones) held on by stickers I send out for. Then I print out my ingredient labels on cardstock and sew (yes, hand sew every label...what was I thinking?!) them onto the back.


----------



## Seawolfe

I don't sell, so my labels are still a work in progress, but they let me know whats what, and people know what I've given them. I just doodle my labels up in Gimp, I can get 4 per sheet of brown Kraft paper for my soaps cut from a loaf, and 7 per sheet on portrait for my 2x2x1 inch soaps from my slab mold. 

The printing is just plain black, I faked in the background to look kind of like Kraft paper. I keep trying to remember to take picks of my soaps with labels on, but the lights always gone by the time I get home and I am lazy


----------



## maya

These are an example of my labels. Tincture, spa bar, Perineum bath tea


----------



## woodywho

Hello,I'm new to the forums and the whole body butter/lotion, lip balm, bath bomb, scrub, black soap, etc making. Label making comes easy to me but is time consuming  because I am anal about  fonts and placement = appearance. Here are few labels if I have created over the past few weeks and I'm still creating as I type this. Looking for feedback.. Thank you


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

I feel that there are too many fonts on the go for such a small space. The ingredients could be much easier too

Questions on the first pot and the second one - Why do you specify gluten free on a body butter? What is naturally whipped referring to?


----------



## Lindy

Actually I have had people ask if my products were gluten free believe it or not.  One point I will make.  True Castile soap is 100% olive oil despite what Dr. Bronner's says.  Although I have talked to him and he tells me that back when his father started the company they used it to mean that this was surfactant and animal fat free soaps.  He knows that we, the purists won't accept anything except olive oil for Castile and suggests we call ours traditional castile to differentiate between the two.


----------



## hmlove1218

Just redesigned my labels and packaging.


----------



## DWinMadison

Seawolfe said:


> I don't sell, so my labels are still a work in progress, but they let me know whats what, and people know what I've given them. I just doodle my labels up in Gimp, I can get 4 per sheet of brown Kraft paper for my soaps cut from a loaf, and 7 per sheet on portrait for my 2x2x1 inch soaps from my slab mold.
> 
> The printing is just plain black, I faked in the background to look kind of like Kraft paper. I keep trying to remember to take picks of my soaps with labels on, but the lights always gone by the time I get home and I am lazy



These look great. Love the dating in the side. I wonder at what point an uneducated customer might look at the date and think they are too old?  Maybe change it to a "sell by" date.  Also, if you are open to constructive criticism, I'd leave the words like "oils used" and "add-ins" off. The are unnecessary and will made for a cleaner label.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Lindy said:


> Actually I have had people ask if my products were gluten free believe it or not.


 
Alas, I do believe it!  Did you ask them if they are planning on eating it?



Lindy said:


> One point I will make. True Castile soap is 100% olive oil despite what Dr. Bronner's says. Although I have talked to him and he tells me that back when his father started the company they used it to mean that this was surfactant and animal fat free soaps. He knows that we, the purists won't accept anything except olive oil for Castile and suggests we call ours traditional castile to differentiate between the two.


 
Or he actually uses the right term, maybe? :Kitten Love:


----------



## Lindy

Nah he admitted that they used it to mean pure vegetable soap rather than straight olive oil and said that he does know that they are not sticking to the traditional meaning.


----------



## Consuela

snappyllama said:


> Packaging has to look particularly good if I plan on giving it as a gift. I'm a bit of a design snob, so if you've got comic sans or a bunch of mismatched design elements, I'm going to think you have bad taste and your product will be bad. I *know* that isn't always the case...




As a consumer - I totally agree!!! 

Bad spelling is another thing that irks me. 

It's not fair - but a lot of people _are_ like that. If I see mismatched things, I think "Really, you couldn't just move that over a bit? What else did you just accept as is?"

And when I see Comic Sans, I think "Of all the thousands of fonts available....."


And in marketing: Think of all the big beauty companies out there...They have a theme that ties all of their products together, so that you can spot a mile away which products belong to which brand. 

"Oh, that's a neutrogena product. Oh that's a Pantene product." Etc..


----------



## Sensoriella

I dont know why these are such bad quality  I lost the original ones too, ALL my labels and logo and everything. grrrr. But some of my products, the old labels. The stamp on the 2nd picture is my new logo. The current ones are being worked on but are kind of similar. I'm pretty good in graphic design luckily so I was able to do all those myself. Ive designed some for other soapers and candle makers too.


----------



## Sensoriella

A few more


----------



## Sensoriella

Grrrrr it wont let me upload several. I hope this isnt annoying.


----------



## Aline

_Very _nice!


----------



## HorseCreek

Consuela said:


> Bad spelling is another thing that irks me.
> 
> It's not fair - but a lot of people _are_ like that. If I see mismatched things, I think "Really, you couldn't just move that over a bit? What else did you just accept as is?"
> 
> And when I see Comic Sans, I think "Of all the thousands of fonts available....."


Yes, yes, and yes! The font really gets me. I realize not everyone is into graphic design type stuff, but oh my goodness if you're going to choose a font, Comic Sans is RARELY the right one for the job.


----------



## Farm2Shower

Besides making the soap, marketing and design is a lot of fun. Here's a few pics, still working on the website, but have packaging, banners, and design completed.


----------



## Farm2Shower

A pic of the back side.


----------



## snappyllama

Those are bleating adorable. You have got to be kidding me with how udderly fantastic they are.  

I like goats...


----------



## Earthen_Step

Farm2Shower said:


> Besides making the soap, marketing and design is a lot of fun. Here's a few pics, still working on the website, but have packaging, banners, and design completed.



Fantastic packaging and logo design.  Great job!  I like goats as well...


Here is our soap packaging at this point.  The twine on this picture is jute grass, we have switched it over to hemp.  The hemp twine is much cleaner looking and much thinner.  We are still trying to figure out what we want to do with it all.  Package and design are fun at times, but can be tiring.


----------



## bumblewood

Since there was a request for kraft labels, here are mine.  For those who will ask: The soap labels are cut from kraft paper I get at Office Depot and print on, and the stick on labels are from onlinelabels.com.http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Earthen_Step

Farm2Shower said:


> Thanks. Wow, I really like your website. Descriptions and names of the soaps are very inviting. Also saw that you cure for 60 days. Wish I could do that, but there usually out the door and to a display after 5 weeks. I run fans and dehumidifier 24/7. I need to make bigger batches.



Thank you!  The site is a work in progress, it gets a little better all the time.  We plan to do some 4-6+ month cure bars at some point, we just need to expand our cure racks.


----------



## JustBeachy

Farm2Shower said:


> Besides making the soap, marketing and design is a lot of fun. Here's a few pics, still working on the website, but have packaging, banners, and design completed.



hahaha, I love that name. Nice job.


----------



## hmlove1218

I couldn't edit my earlier post to add more pictures, but here are a few more.
The last one is a bad picture. They are actually much easier to read in person than they appear.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

JustBeachy said:


> hahaha, I love that name. Nice job.




I have to say that I don't get the name myself. Scapegoat or escaped goat, but escape goat.......?


----------



## JustBeachy

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I have to say that I don't get the name myself. Scapegoat or escaped goat, but escape goat.......?



Just my interpretation of the name.   Wanting to meld the idea's of "escape", like escape from the stress.  And the term scape goat,   Combined with a play on the words, becomes escapegoat.  

Just a funny little play on words to make people think. Good marketing technique. 

Or who knows, maybe they just have a goat that gets out of it's pen all the time, like a Houdini goat, and I'm just reading too much into it. Either way, they got me thinking and grabbed my attention.


----------



## Farm2Shower

Yes, it's a play on words, that throughout time has been used improperly. Also, goats are escape artists, always finding weaknesses in the fence and escaping. Escape just sounds better than escaped IMO. Escape to the bath or shower. Escape from the long hard day. Escape into the night lol.


----------



## new12soap

I thought it was very clever, not meant to be literal.


----------



## JustBeachy

Farm2Shower said:


> Yes, it's a play on words, that throughout time has been used improperly. Also, goats are escape artists, always finding weaknesses in the fence and escaping. Escape just sounds better than escaped IMO. Escape to the bath or shower. Escape from the long hard day. Escape into the night lol.



Again, I think it's a brilliant name. Anything that grabs attention or makes a person look at the label twice is what marketing is all about. Nice job. 

Not to mention it beats the heck out of goat soap.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Farm2Shower said:


> Yes, it's a play on words, that throughout time has been used improperly.............



That is unfortunately how I see it when I look at it - which when we have been talking about how spelling and grammar mistakes cause us to look at labels for all the wrong reasons, I think that I get that reaction from the "escape goat" thing, with no indication in the branding that it IS a play on words, such as a difference in the 'e' from the rest of the text


----------



## seven

i am sooo behind with labeling  been meaning to get the labels professionally done for some time... no time yet..

these are what i have so far, all done by me on photoshop and word, pretty standard..


----------



## Farm2Shower

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> That is unfortunately how I see it when I look at it - which when we have been talking about how spelling and grammar mistakes cause us to look at labels for all the wrong reasons, I think that I get that reaction from the "escape goat" thing, with no indication in the branding that it IS a play on words, such as a difference in the 'e' from the rest of the text



I get what your saying and respect your opinion, but I think your in the minority. You say no indication in the branding of the escape goat thing? Lol, the picture on the label is a goat jumping out of a tub basin.  You know escaping the tub. Hate to pat myself on the back, but I'm going with pure marketing genius. Here's another example of how small word marketing is effective.

"Naturally Handmade" Notice in the banner how I'm not using the over stated "all natural soap" I am being more open with my statement, leaving judgement to the potential consumer.

"Treat yourself" you have worked hard for your money. Buying this soap is treating yourself or a friend. It's telling the consumer they deserve it, so go ahead.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

I hope I am!  

On the bigger image it is more clear (also when you say it) that it is jumping out of the tub.  On the small ones it was not overly clear - could also be a goat just splashing in a tub.

I'm not sure that I should comment on the other two phrases though, unless you really want me to do so.


----------



## Farm2Shower

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I hope I am!
> 
> On the bigger image it is more clear (also when you say it) that it is jumping out of the tub.  On the small ones it was not overly clear - could also be a goat just splashing in a tub.
> 
> I'm not sure that I should comment on the other two phrases though, unless you really want me to do so.



By all means please do. What's your take?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

I think that using natural as a term is fluffy as it is, but what does 'naturally handmade' mean? How can it be naturally handmade? 

Treat yourself can be a winner, but it can also take it away from being a regular use product which might not be the aim. Is it a treat, or a treat for everyday? Making every bath time a treat? There is a difference in where it leads, as a treat is not something that you always have (or then it is no longer a treat!)


----------



## Farm2Shower

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I think that using natural as a term is fluffy as it is, but what does 'naturally handmade' mean? How can it be naturally handmade?
> 
> Treat yourself can be a winner, but it can also take it away from being a regular use product which might not be the aim. Is it a treat, or a treat for everyday? Making every bath time a treat? There is a difference in where it leads, as a treat is not something that you always have (or then it is no longer a treat!)



Ok, I see we're your going with this. Made naturally, or handmade naturally does not have the same ring. While I agree with you that "natural" is kind of fluffy. As far as naturally handmade, the point on which I believe is being expressed, is I use no synthetic fragrances or colors etc, which can also be confirmed from the label.. Also, it's not made by a machine, and is straight "farm to shower" another phrase that I spawned from "fork to table"  point is, the 2 phrases simply catch the eye and let the potential customer know the product is A) handmade and B) it's something they may want. I thought you were going to say the "treat yourself" phrase would invite people to help themselves to the product, such as stealing. Anyhow, thanks for your input, but I'm pretty certain only the most astute of gentlemen would dig so deep.  Happy soaping!


----------



## JustBeachy

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I think that using natural as a term is fluffy as it is, but what does 'naturally handmade' mean? How can it be naturally handmade?
> 
> Treat yourself can be a winner, but it can also take it away from being a regular use product which might not be the aim. Is it a treat, or a treat for everyday? Making every bath time a treat? There is a difference in where it leads, as a treat is not something that you always have (or then it is no longer a treat!)



As someone with extensive marketing experience in the US, my feeling is this is more of a cultural marketing difference. Every one of your points is valid and true, yet what the market perceives it to be is the only truth that matters.  

Fluffy or not, natural sells like hotcakes right now in the US. Homemade is a grabber. Combining the two, whether they logically make sense or not, is going to attract attention.

Your point on treat is valid, but there is a caveat in marketing that outweighs the point. One of the best lines I've ever heard in regards to marketing is, "People can't always afford what they need, but they always find money to buy what they want".  Make people want the "treat" and they seem to find a way to buy it. And it's usually a repeat "want", if it's a good product. 

In the end, marketing is all about opinions. Yours are valid, mine might make sense. In the end though, the only opinion that really matters is the consumer base of the product. If it's working for Farm, then our opinions mean little to nothing. hahaha


----------



## Farm2Shower

At least I kept the handmade as one word. It's all good, I like hearing from different people, that's why we joined the forum. Marketing has always been an awesome subject. For example: The Efficacious Gentlemen tells me your soap is made with pride, upscale, something I may see in an expensive boutique. Maybe I'm a bit backwoods from living on a farm in the Midwest, but I honestly have no idea what that word means. I do know that it symbolizes class or something superior. In the USA, I have never heard that though, so yes I believe it may be geography playing into what someone perceives.

I think it's important to note as soapers, we all have different targets of consumers we are trying to reach. I want the customer,who like myself doesn't take life too seriously.  Handmade soap is loved by college kids, senior citizens, and everyone in between. The key is having a product they enjoy, but one that is also memorable. Note: a fun looking product portrays affordability also. 

One thing I think we can all agree on, is brand recognition is so important. When there are so many selling their wares, you need to stand out from the crowd. I have seen some good ones on this site for sure.


----------



## kmarvel

maya said:


> These are an example of my labels. Tincture, spa bar, Perineum bath tea


 
Maya, do you have a template for the round label??



seven said:


> i am sooo behind with labeling  been meaning to get the labels professionally done for some time... no time yet..
> 
> these are what i have so far, all done by me on photoshop and word, pretty standard..


 
Seven, beautiful labels. Is that checkered paper or cloth??



JustBeachy said:


> As someone with extensive marketing experience in the US, my feeling is this is more of a cultural marketing difference. Every one of your points is valid and true, yet what the market perceives it to be is the only truth that matters.
> 
> Fluffy or not, natural sells like hotcakes right now in the US. Homemade is a grabber. Combining the two, whether they logically make sense or not, is going to attract attention.
> 
> Your point on treat is valid, but there is a caveat in marketing that outweighs the point. One of the best lines I've ever heard in regards to marketing is, "People can't always afford what they need, but they always find money to buy what they want". Make people want the "treat" and they seem to find a way to buy it. And it's usually a repeat "want", if it's a good product.
> 
> In the end, marketing is all about opinions. Yours are valid, mine might make sense. In the end though, the only opinion that really matters is the consumer base of the product. If it's working for Farm, then our opinions mean little to nothing. hahaha


 
Interesting and well said.


----------



## seven

kmarvel said:


> Seven, beautiful labels. Is that checkered paper or cloth??



thank you  the round ones are printed in a standard sticker paper, while the label for the bar soaps is done on kraft paper.


----------



## kmarvel

seven said:


> i am sooo behind with labeling  been meaning to get the labels professionally done for some time... no time yet..
> 
> these are what i have so far, all done by me on photoshop and word, pretty standard..



I Love these checkered and striped  "Kraft Paper"?  I googled kraft paper and only get the brown paper.  Where can I purchase the printed paper??


----------



## seven

@kmarvel
the printed paper is actually the ones for gift wrapping. i can get them cheap over here if i buy by the dozens. i am in indonesia btw.


----------



## kmarvel

Sensoriella said:


> Grrrrr it wont let me upload several. I hope this isnt annoying.



With these very detailed labels, are you folks using Photoshop or having a graphics place make these for you??


----------



## seven

^^^
if you know how to use photoshop (or similar image editor), you can def make those labels by yourself easily. it's just playing with layers.


----------



## snappyllama

If you are new to photoshop, it can be somewhat intimidating. I *think* this was the free course a family member took from Adobe a while back... It is listed as a 13 hour course, but you could probably get to a comfy-level for label creation in short order and skip stuff that you don't need.  

https://www.adobeknowhow.com/courselanding/beginners-adobe-photoshop

Okay - that one isn't from Adobe... not sure where she took it.  I actually looked at the link she had sent me.  Sorry!


----------



## kmarvel

Lindy said:


> Here are a couple of mine:


 
Lindy,

Where do you get all the different shapes for your different bottles and tins?? Do you have someone make them for you?



jadelilly said:


> With labeling, I think it's fine for some to stand and some to lay, it adds variation in your display. Try to come up with similar looking design templates for each orientation/shape/size you need. Something you can tweak as you go to suit each design is useful. Coming from a design background, I would say as long as you maintain a similar look/feel and keep your logo consistant, it'll look great
> Don't have soap yet but here are some of my other products labeled...
> I do want to try make some things with craft paper too. Just ordered some; waiting for it to get here so I can play with it!


 
Jade,

What type of template do you use?? Do you use Photoshop or some other expensive software?? They look really nice.


----------



## jadelilly

kmarvel said:


> Jade,
> 
> What type of template do you use?? Do you use Photoshop or some other expensive software?? They look really nice.



I use Photoshop. I tried other software but that's what I'm most comfortable on (since I learned on it have the most experience with it) 

I create my own templates...templates meaning I'll design a look (like for the butter and scrub jars) and then I can customize it for each product that goes into it. Then I make another template for say a bottle and use that as a basis for everything else like that. Or I make them based on product line (like all my face products should have a similar look and my body products a similar look but they should all look like they belong to the same brand/family.)

Thank you. I'm still tweaking and working it out (finding the right materials and methods to be cost efficient and easy to apply is difficult for me. I can't get them professionally printed yet; not in the budget so I have to make sure they can withstand use without getting scratched up, peeled off, etc. It's been an interesting ride for sure!


----------



## Saponista

I don't sell, but have just been labelling up some of my handmade goodies to give as Christmas gifts. Quite pleased with them even if I do say so myself!


----------



## Lindy

kmarvel said:


> Lindy,
> 
> Where do you get all the different shapes for your different bottles and tins?? Do you have someone make them for you?


 
 I actually buy them to keep out of copyright trouble....  Then I do up the labels on CorelDraw.


----------



## goji_fries

seven said:


> i am sooo behind with labeling  been meaning to get the labels professionally done for some time... no time yet..these are what i have so far, all done by me on photoshop and word, pretty standard..





Sensoriella said:


> Grrrrr it wont let me upload several. I hope this isnt annoying.




^^^ all are amazing, _as usual_. Been working on the graphics for about 2 years. Still trying...


----------



## kmarvel

Saponista said:


> View attachment 10439
> 
> 
> I don't sell, but have just been labelling up some of my handmade goodies to give as Christmas gifts. Quite pleased with them even if I do say so myself!



Very nice.  Is that the "Kraft" paper that a lot of people use??  I like it.


----------



## maya

kmarvel said:


> Maya, do you have a template for the round label??




Sorry I missed this before. 
I use avery .  com for all my labels and what ever fairly standard paper labels (also sold by avery but available online from different companies like online labels, etc.) for printing. I use a regular home printer, a fairly cheap on I got at home office place. 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## smeetree

****. I have no idea how you guys make packaging and labels. I better look into this. I just ship raw bars. Since it's for friends and family I never thought to package it nicely


----------



## smeetree

Saponista said:


> View attachment 10439
> 
> 
> I don't sell, but have just been labelling up some of my handmade goodies to give as Christmas gifts. Quite pleased with them even if I do say so myself!



Those are nice and simple. How'd you make them?


----------



## Saponista

I bought the brown sticky labels off eBay. They come with a printer template you can use with Microsoft word so they are really easy to use. The wrap around soap labels are cheap recycled a4 card that you can buy at any stationery store. I ran it through the laser printer and cut it into strips and fixed at the back with sticky tape. You have to score the card with scissors to make it wrap round the corners neatly.


----------



## Saponista

Oh and yes kmarvel it was called Kraft card. Only just saw your post sorry!


----------



## pbandtay

I love the lip balm labels can anyone let me know are those silk screen or a very good clear label that has been printed


----------



## hmlove1218

You may want to be a little more specific about which lip balm labels you're asking about. I'm sure there are a few different printing processes pictured here.


----------



## pbandtay

Sorry it was the one in jadelilly's post


----------



## LolaFalana

Farm2Shower said:


> I get what your saying and respect your opinion, but I think your in the minority. You say no indication in the branding of the escape goat thing? Lol, the picture on the label is a goat jumping out of a tub basin.  You know escaping the tub. Hate to pat myself on the back, but I'm going with pure marketing genius. Here's another example of how small word marketing is effective.
> 
> "Naturally Handmade" Notice in the banner how I'm not using the over stated "all natural soap" I am being more open with my statement, leaving judgement to the potential consumer.
> 
> "Treat yourself" you have worked hard for your money. Buying this soap is treating yourself or a friend. It's telling the consumer they deserve it, so go ahead.



Treat Yoself 2017!  Your banner reminds me of the show Parks And Recreation. I love everything about your company name and logo. Definitely something I would gravitate to.


----------



## jadelilly

pbandtay said:


> I love the lip balm labels can anyone let me know are those silk screen or a very good clear label that has been printed


Thanks! They are printed on clear labels on my home printer. I wish I could get them screen printed!


----------



## maya

kmarvel said:


> Maya, do you have a template for the round label??
> 
> 
> 
> Seven, beautiful labels. Is that checkered paper or cloth??
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting and well said.



Sorry, I missed this. I use Avery website for all my labels and print them on a home printer. 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------

